# Ideas for a story



## Kitsune134 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi, my name is Kitsune134 and I'm hoping to write a furry story. I would like to draw a comic, but I can't draw. So, anyway, I have ideas for a harem, action, romantic-comedy, science fantasy, furry story, inspired by the Japanese manga and I some ideas for it.

Synopsis: This is a story about Kira Tezuka (named after the alias of my favorite manga and after the God of Manga, himself), a black and white Akita with a slim figure, small glasses, and stands about 5'11 in height. Kira starts the first year of his school at "Trackville High" in the fictional town of Trackville, North Carolina. At first, Kira is nervous about his new school year, having difficulty making friends, that is, until he comes across a girl named "Elizabeth Tyler" (Don't say her name is like the actress, she knows it and hates it), a a black cat that's two inches shorter than Kira and a hime cut, resembling twilight sparkle or Stocking Anarchy. The two become friends because she finds him "unique" after spotting him talking to himself; however, Kira wasn't the one talking to himself, but him talking to someone else. Later on after making soem other friends, strange things begin to happen at the school after Kira had arrived, such as ghosts, moving shadows, and monsters. Kira knows what they are, but his friends don't; so, he must protect his friends and the school from these phenomenons while hiding a secret from his friends.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 20, 2014)

wrong section


----------



## Kitsune134 (Apr 20, 2014)

sorry, still new to this forum. Where should I put this idea?


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 20, 2014)

Moved


----------



## Kitsune134 (Apr 21, 2014)

I need some ideas on how to make this story interesting. Any ideas?


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 22, 2014)

Cause a romantic interest to be established between Kira and this anthro black cat. Make it like one of those 'forbidden love' type of things. That'll get people's attention, especially if the romantic tension gets high enough for some... intimate encounters.


----------



## Kitsune134 (Apr 22, 2014)

Good; I, also, have some ideas for other characters for Kira to interact. One character is named Shelly, a busty golden retriever who is one of the popular kids and is very nice to people, especially Kira; however, she tends to have to deal with her ex-boyfriend, Hunter, an arrogant grey wolf who is the school quarterback and is loosely based on the stereotypical jock. He acts as the antagonist of the story.In one part of the story, he blackmails Shelly into doing what he says, forging a fake photo of her having a foursome with four strangers, making it look like she's a skank and would threaten her by sending them across school campus, unless she becomes his slave. unfortunately for him, Kira catches on to this and saves her by fighting Hunter and destroying the phone before he could send them. Eventually, Shelly develops feelings for Kira, but develops a rivalry with Elizabeth.

During the battle between Kira and Hunter, Kira starts loosing the fight due to his lack of having any fighting skills; however, while Hunter was about to plant the final blow, Kira grabs his fist and he, somehow, gains the upper hand while his eyes changed, demonically. He beats up Hunter, takes his phone, and crushes it with his bare hands. That's when his mysterious powers disappear, including his demon eyes, and runs off in shock.


----------



## Kitsune134 (May 1, 2014)

So what do you think?


----------

